
UK Ordnance Survey map of Mars - ascorbic
https://www.flickr.com/photos/osmapping/25012985956/
======
willca
Anyone know where you could get a physical print of this?

~~~
ascorbic
It's CC-licenced, so any print shop could do it. Even Staples. I use
netprinter.co.uk for printing plans.

~~~
andygates
It looks _gorgeous_ on A0. I almost want to get one done on flimsy paper so I
can have trouble folding it, but that's a little too close to Martian rambler
cosplay.

